# Decent JKD Schools in NJ?



## MA Fan (Apr 11, 2008)

Can anyone please give an honest opinion regarding any decent JKD schools in NJ? If you know where any are, please advise and kindly provide the correct contact information, including website address, if applicable. Thanks.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd recommend Rick Tucci in Princeton 

www.pamausa.com


----------



## thtackett (Apr 21, 2008)

The Wed Night Group has 3 instructors in NJ. You can find their contact info on our website:
www.jkdwednite.com


----------

